# Imaging Device not found



## peeyush.wise (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi, I have unistalled the USB2.0 driver appearing under the imaging device in the device manager. Now, i am not able to locate imaging device in the device manager. could you please help me to reinstall it so that i can use my webcam. thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

It won't be there because you uninstalled it.

Make and model number of your PC and webcam? If a laptop then what is the make and model number of that?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Have you restart6ed the system since uninstalling that driver?


----------

